# Tying Seat Memory to Key Fobs



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

We just picked up an Atlas SEL Premium and like it so far, but the seat memory function connected to fobs is awful compared to what we came out of. In our old Jeep, you open the door with my fob and the seat goes to my position, my wife opens with hers, it goes to her position. Plain and simple no matter who unlocked, locked, moved the seat, whatever...last. VW apparently has this weird thing about locking doors that saves the fob to seat memory or something. It’s terribly confusing and is always getting messed up when we park the Atlas in the garage and never lock it. Can someone please explain the logic in how this system works so we can get some consistency? We’ve followed the manual and I think it’s the logic that is pretty awful but just checking with the community here and seeing if maybe I’m doing something wrong. Both of the memory positions are set to manual in the personalization settings. Seems like we have to always lock the Atlas, and select our profile upon entering if we want these memory functions to work.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> We just picked up an Atlas SEL Premium and like it so far, but the seat memory function connected to fobs is awful compared to what we came out of. In our old Jeep, you open the door with my fob and the seat goes to my position, my wife opens with hers, it goes to her position. Plain and simple no matter who unlocked, locked, moved the seat, whatever...last. VW apparently has this weird thing about locking doors that saves the fob to seat memory or something. It’s terribly confusing and is always getting messed up when we park the Atlas in the garage and never lock it. Can someone please explain the logic in how this system works so we can get some consistency? We’ve followed the manual and I think it’s the logic that is pretty awful but just checking with the community here and seeing if maybe I’m doing something wrong. Both of the memory positions are set to manual in the personalization settings. Seems like we have to always lock the Atlas, and select our profile upon entering if we want these memory functions to work.


Not sure how I did this and I will look into that in the next few days but when I lock the car with my key and my wife opens it with her key the seat and the mirrors as well as the radio stations change to her preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes this works for us too. But we rarely lock the Atlas when we’re at the house. That’s where things get messed up. If I approach the unlocked Atlas after my wife just got done driving it will not shoot the seats and mirrors until I get in, start it, and select my profile. There seems to be work around but it is not intuitive. If I leave it unlocked and my wife gets in she can’t reach the brake to start it and select her profile so she moves the seat which jacks up my profile. So it sounds like you have two options.... 1) remember to lock it always..... or 2) make sure whoever gets in doesn’t adjust the seat and selects their profile first... sound right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

aubstjohn said:


> But we rarely lock the Atlas when we’re at the house.


You should lock it. I remember there being a thing about battery drain if the car doesn't go into sleep. Could have changed since my last VW's but that's something to keep in mind.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

If that were the case it should lock itself after a 5 minutes or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

aubstjohn said:


> If that were the case it should lock itself after a 5 minutes or something.....


Lock without your permission? No No No! What is the big deal locking the vehicle to keep it secure and to save vehicle battery and remote battery charge? You are just being difficult.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Doesn't auto lock because of safety and security. Not to lock the key in, or children.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Locking doors saves settings.*

I think this previous thread answers your question. Basically whenever the doors are locked those settings are saved to that FOB 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8967577-Syncing-Keys-to-profile-and-seats


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I think they are just a few levels behind a few other manufactures for this and remote start. FCA vehicles just sense who’s key it is when you touch the handle, no other nonsense. You push remote start twice and it starts, then automatically locks the car. Hopefully VW improves this because we like it otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

If your wife drove last with her key/memory bits, turns it off, gets out and doesn't lock it her settings are retained. When you get in with your key and start it, all you have to do is change the driver profile - it comes up as soon as you close the door on the dash - just toggle to your name and press ok, it will prompt if you want the settings to change say ok and it will put everything to your settings including the seat. Go to the personalization menu...shoudl be a setting for manual/auto in terms of savings settings to your key/profile - I set mine on manual so it only retains things when I tell it to vs. auto.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes I’m aware of that. Problem is I can’t get in the car with my wife’s settings in place . We just need to get into a habit of locking it. So we jack things up by pressing the memory recall on the seat before we get in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> Yes I’m aware of that. Problem is I can’t get in the car with my wife’s settings in place . We just need to get into a habit of locking it. So we jack things up by pressing the memory recall on the seat before we get in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok got it - yes, the key is locking it then (no pun intended!).


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have followed the instructions below and make sure that you set it to Manual as they say in there. The instructions came from the online manual at VW.

Managing user profiles and applying settings
You can manage user profiles and select settings through the Infotainment system in the *Personalization* menu when the ignition is switched on.
· Tap the







function key.
· Tap the Vehicle and







function key, and select *Personalization*.
If the box in the function key is checked







, the feature is switched on.

Menu
Submenu
Setup
 
Personalization
Active
Switch personalization on or off.
 
Select account
Driver 1

Driver 2

Driver 3

Guest
– Select a user profile. 

– Assign a name to (or rename) a user profile (except for Guest profile). 

– Copy settings from the active user profile to another profile. 

– Reset the saved settings for the selected user profile to factory settings. The user name and vehicle key assignment remain the same.
   Settings
Key assignment
Manual

The vehicle key is not automatically assigned to the most recently selected user profile. 

Tap Assign key to current account to assign the key to the current profile.
 
Automatic

The vehicle key in use is automatically assigned to the most recently selected user profile.
 
 Assign key to current account
Assign a vehicle key to the currently selected user profile.
 
 Reset all
The saved settings for all user profiles, the profile names, and all vehicle key assignments are reset to factory settings.
 
 

Switching user profiles
You can switch to another user account either in the menu *Driver Personalization* or *Vehicle status*.
· Tap the







infotainment button.
· Tap the Vehicle function key.
· Tap the







function key and select *Personalization*. Then select the desired user profile.
Manually assigning a vehicle key to a user profile
By selecting *Manual* key assignment, you can assign a vehicle key to the user profile that is currently active.
· Tap the







function key and select *Personalization*.
· Under *Settings*, select *Manual* key assignment.
· Tap the Assign key to current account function key.
· Press the







button on the remote control vehicle key within about 5 seconds _⇒ Vehicle key set_ .
Automatically assigning a vehicle key to a user profile
· Select *Automatic* key assignment.
· _Vehicles with Keyless Access:_ When the user profile is switched, the new user profile will be automatically assigned to the vehicle key used to unlock the vehicle.
· _Vehicles without Keyless Access:_ When the user profile is switched, the new user profile is automatically assigned to the first key detected.
Personalizing vehicle settings
The following settings can be personalized, depending on the vehicle equipment:
· Opening and closing (single door opening, convenience opening, etc.).
· Vehicle lighting (3-blink turn signal (convenience indicating), etc.).
· Climate control system (temperature settings, ventilation, etc.).
· Driver assistance systems (PDC, ACC, etc.).
· 4MOTION Active Control (active driving mode, custom settings).
· MFD and instrument cluster (selection of displays).
· Seat settings (seat position).
Personalizing Infotainment system settings
The following features can be personalized:
· Radio (station sorting)
· Voice operation
· System settings (brightness levels)
· Navigation
· Media
· Audio management
For more information on Infotainment system operation, see ⇒Booklet_Infotainment system_,








A new vehicle key is assigned to the current user profile. To assign the vehicle key to a different user profile, select the desired user profile and assign it to the vehicle key manually.

Hope this helps

Edit the icons are not posting. basically you need to go in the infotainment, car settings, personalization and get to the profile page as set the key assignment to manual. The first key when programed it will ask that you use the unlock button on the remote and the same for the second key fob.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for posting, I’d read through all that a few times. Simply put, they put poor thought into the logic of the system. Another thing that I’ll have to get used to is not having power to the lock switch on the door when you exit the vehicle. It’s easy to lock the doors when exiting with that button. Yes it’s easy to lock in the external door handle too, but why kill the power there? And why kill the power to the HomeLink garage openers? Little things they can improve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

aubstjohn said:


> .....Another thing that I’ll have to get used to is not having power to the lock switch on the door when you exit the vehicle.....


VW has it completely right. You do not want to lock the car without being sure the key is outside the car. Otherwise would be stupid, like a USA type vehicle. All there things that VW thinks more about than the careless USA brands.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> Thanks for posting, I’d read through all that a few times. Simply put, they put poor thought into the logic of the system. Another thing that I’ll have to get used to is not having power to the lock switch on the door when you exit the vehicle. It’s easy to lock the doors when exiting with that button. Yes it’s easy to lock in the external door handle too, but why kill the power there? And why kill the power to the HomeLink garage openers? Little things they can improve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leaving the power for home link is something that i actually like. My prior car had full time power on for homelink so if anyone broke into it then they have access to the garage and possibly the house. I had to park it outdoor for a couple mo this and had to clear the homelink memory as a couple of houses in the vincinity we broken into with acccess from the homelink


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

I guess that makes sense, but most people have a stand-alone transmitter that came with their garage opener anyway (mine is buried in my console for backup). So make this power setting something you can toggle off/on if you’d like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

aubstjohn said:


> .....So make this power setting something you can toggle off/on if you’d like.....


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> I guess that makes sense, but most people have a stand-alone transmitter that came with their garage opener anyway (mine is buried in my console for backup). So make this power setting something you can toggle off/on if you’d like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you shouldn't really do that. When I had the transmitter it always went inside with me and never left it in the car. 80% of people don't lock the doors from the garage to the house and having this is like having an open invitation. Heard too many stories about this happening. One way you can as a backup is do the smart phone app control to your garage opener like the lift master or chamberlain. No back to the seats. In all cars that I had the key/seat memory feature it always required to press the unlock on the key fob to re-adjust the memory seats and not once has it been a proximity invoked feature. I do agree is that the way VW did the feature is a bit awkward. For example if some one changed my seat settings (like valet parking or such) pressing the unlock when the car is unlocked it will not bring the seats back as per the memory settings. I still have a lot to try and hopefully some day I will figure a way.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I too didn't like this at first (no power to garage door opener after ignition off) but you just get used to it and used to opening/closing before you shut it off. Problem solved.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah I do have the Chamberlain app and smart opener... valid point... we keep transmitter out of the Atlas, but I do have one in my truck since the HomeLink occasionally won’t work. Just small things and need to get in the habit. Thanks for the input, all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I too didn't like this at first (no power to garage door opener after ignition off) but you just get used to it and used to opening/closing before you shut it off. Problem solved.


I agree....


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

Is there no work around for this? I have the same issue. We don't lock our vehicles when they are in the garage. I'm 6'3'' and my wife is 5'4''. There is no way I'm getting in to select my profile if she has not locked it. It is extremely annoying.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s an idea for those with a garage that keep the doors unlocked and being tall like the OP. Find someone with VCDS and change your coding for Easy Entry:

- Easy Entry 

(Seats move back to furthest position when you open door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)

1. Control Unit 36
2. Long Coding
3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active

That way when you get in, you can change the profile by clicking the up or down error on your steering wheel and press OK on your steering wheel to move into your position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scootss (Jun 17, 2019)

*Saving driver settings to key*

I can’t seem to figure out how to save settings (seat position, assistance system preferences) to the key fob AFTER the initial setup. I programmed the settings successfully to the key, but now I want to adjust the seat and tweak the assistance settings but they don’t seem to “stick.”

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

look at this *thread*. this all needs to be set on the user profile in the infotainment.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Personalization menu. Set to manual and save settings to key (it will ask you to push unlock on fob to save). Turn off and exit vehicle and lock it to finish the process. Have you read the manual on this topic?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, I bought a 2021.5 SEL Premium and the Personalization menu is not there... Any idea how to enable it?


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Reports are that MIB 3 infotainment removed it. I just got a 2021 Tiguan and it doesn’t but 2019 atlas does. Super annoying and there are a few treads in the Tiguan forum with no solution yet via odb11


----------



## Kiatwood (10 mo ago)

chjud said:


> Not sure how I did this and I will look into that in the next few days but when I lock the car with my key and my wife opens it with her key the seat and the mirrors as well as the radio stations change to her preference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Please help me with the steps for tying my seat memory to the key fob in my 2022 atlas cross sport. Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## Kiatwood (10 mo ago)

lease help me with the steps for tying my seat memory to the key fob in my 2022 atlas cross sport. Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Kiatwood said:


> lease help me with the steps for tying my seat memory to the key fob in my 2022 atlas cross sport. Anyone else have this problem.


Based on previous posts, you can't. It is not a function, at least in any of the 2021.5 model years or newer (infotainment changed in the 2021.5). Not 100% sure about the earlier Atlas models.


----------

